

Ask HN: Geo Tracking in offline products? - parkern

Does anyone know the cheapest way you could use geo/gps tracking in an offline sense? I mean using it with a real world product that wasn't a cell phone.  So it could be implanted into an item and then you could track it online? Say for instance a football.<p>Is this possible?
======
klous
Could you be more specific about what kind of device you want to track or why
you'd want to track it? What use would you have tracking a football?

~~~
parkern
A football is a bad example. Say you wanted to track a toy. And allow for
check in's or have your movements tracked?

~~~
klous
Checkout passive GPS tracking devices. They record movement, then you can
upload the data back into a system via USB. RFID might work if you're tracking
movement within a building. If you want to be able to locate or track an item
remotely, I believe you would need a device with GPS & wireless data
capability.

